# London-based Financial Planner/Tax Consultant for American in UK



## eternalx (Jun 13, 2016)

I looked through the stickys and did a bit of searching but couldn't find anything recent. Looking for a London-based financial advisor to help with tax exposure, tax filings and financial planning. If anybody has worked with a firm in the area and had a good or bad experience, please let me know.

Thanks

--tim


----------



## ForeignBody (Oct 20, 2011)

eternalx said:


> I looked through the stickys and did a bit of searching but couldn't find anything recent. Looking for a London-based financial advisor to help with tax exposure, tax filings and financial planning. If anybody has worked with a firm in the area and had a good or bad experience, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> --tim


I have no direct experience, but this IRS website may help:

http://irs.treasury.gov/rpo/rpo.jsf


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Ooh, thanks for that reference. Had not seen it before and it shows LOTS more enrolled agents than even the NAEA (the national society for enrolled agents in the US) listing.

As they say on the site, they don't necessarily vouch for anyone on the list, but it gives you an excellent starting point.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

